# Money Morning - Australian Wealth Game Plan



## bucklenut (24 August 2011)

Hey there people,
Has anyone used MoneyMornings - Australian Wealth Game Plan mag?
If so I'd like to her Your thoughts on how effective it is..
Its seems like it would be an interesting read but its costly at $299 sub.
Worth The Money???
Cheers...


----------



## starshooter (25 September 2011)

I'm wondering about it as well...

It seems to be a decent newsletter but I only started receiving it recently so can't draw any conclusions at the moment...

any comments from more experienced members?

WayneL, tech/a etc?



bucklenut said:


> Hey there people,
> Has anyone used MoneyMornings - Australian Wealth Game Plan mag?
> If so I'd like to her Your thoughts on how effective it is..
> Its seems like it would be an interesting read but its costly at $299 sub.
> ...


----------



## effraye (2 October 2011)

I signed up and did nothing but lose cash on their stock tips!


----------



## bucklenut (26 December 2011)

effraye said:


> I signed up and did nothing but lose cash on their stock tips!




Thanks for the feedback..
The stock tips did me no favours... :0(


----------

